
Should I Apply? - amoitnga
&gt; B.S. in Computer Science, Engineering or possess equivalent work experience 10+ years relevant work experience<p>I see these everywhere.<p>If I don&#x27;t a degree and been coding only for 5 years, should I apply?
======
sn9
What's the cost of applying? Usually nothing besides the time it takes.

What's the benefit of applying? Potentially getting the job.

What's the benefit of not applying? Not spending the time on applying.

What's the cost of not applying? Definitely not getting the job.

------
bristleworm
Yes! Chances may be slim but why not?

You'll learn something from every interview. Even if you don't get the job.

~~~
amoitnga
I assume ppl write these descriptions with at least some point. I often hear
employers complain about tons of unqualified candidates, same as recruiters
send me tons of mismatching listings. So I'm thinking maybe if we both
consider job description meaningful, we could somewhat avoid this

